# Ventilation when pressing onto shirts?



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I see some people talking about concerns wrt to fumes from curing when screen printing.

I am curious about transfers and the heat press.

I never really thought about it, but it would be a similar concern wouldn't it?

Thanks
JM


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Plastisol transfers are mostly cured by the printers. there are some fumes. Mostly depends on if you have employees or your kids running around. Ventilation is better for you than not. I'm unaware of any cancer cases linked to it, it's hard to prove what caused your cancer.I'm still trucking with a lifetime of exposure to much worse chemicals and fumes.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Eventually you will gain experience on when and how to use chemicals, and learn to keep it to a minimum. A small fan and exhaust to your conveyor should be fine. Face mask is always an option.

I have met some people along the way that claim they have caught illnesses from the fumes.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

williekid said:


> Eventually you will gain experience on when and how to use chemicals, and learn to keep it to a minimum. A small fan and exhaust to your conveyor should be fine. Face mask is always an option.
> 
> I have met some people along the way that claim they have caught illnesses from the fumes.



I'm just getting transfers made and whacking them on shirts. 

No one has ever suggested ventilation was needed for this.

Perhaps it is not as the poster above is saying that they come partially cured. 

Ventilation is always good. I'll just set it up better anyway.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

you'll be alright unless your pressing inside a box. It's no different from everything else. One thing or another in this world will take your life.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

when you screenprint plastisol transfers, you run them through a conveyer dryer and cure them most of the way so they can stack and store them. but not all the way so they will bond to the fabric when pressed. The screenprinter sucked up most of the fumes so you don't have to cuz that's what we do.... "Hero" didn't read your OP through and thought you were talking about screenprinting, not transfers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Plastisol has been around a long time and last I looked there were no recorded health problems attributed to plastisol ink.


----------

